# need iron on oak leaf hat emblems



## anthonz (Apr 21, 2008)

I need to find some iron on oak leaf hat emblems, for the bill of some caps. If anyone could help, thank you.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Otto Cap has them I believe.

Recently I used an oak leaf cluster embroidery design from Dakota Collectibles. I stitched it on BadgeMaster then glued it on the bill of the caps and it worked great.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

i think proworld may have them as well???
www.proworldinc.com


----------



## THX1138 (Aug 17, 2008)

otto has them for about a buck a pair


----------

